# MOVIE: THE ROOM by Tommy Wiseau



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Who has seen this and what did you think of it?

With the tag line "a film with the passion of Tennessee Williams", it's hard to turn a blind eye and not be intrigued by a movie called "The Room" by Tommy Wiseau, introduced to our galaxy in 2003.

The movie is flat out horrible but to say that is like saying the Grand Canyon is big. In fact, the film has been dubbed the Citizen Kane of the worst movies ever made. However, this does not stop legions of people wanting to see screenings nationwide and get a chance to have their picture made with the human enigma himself, Tommy Wiseau.

Like me, you have to appreciate bad movies to get "The Room". I think my love for bad movies started with Troll 2 or Class of Nuke'em High, can't remember.

The order of events I saw this film and grew to love it:


Watched it first time (thought "WTF")
Read reviews (laughed my ass off)
Watched it again (laughed)
Found some movie facts (bewildered)
Watched it again (laughed harder and usually introduce more people to it - they usually end up loving it also)
Watched it again...
and again...
and again... (end of story )

So, again, have you seen it and what do you think? What is your favorite part(s), lines, etc...?


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

I never heard of this movie but I know a lot of mix movies are coming out. I don't even go to the movies anymore. Usually wait till they come out on dvd.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

SpookyMantha said:


> I never heard of this movie but I know a lot of mix movies are coming out. I don't even go to the movies anymore. Usually wait till they come out on dvd.


Not a lot of people in the general population have heard of this film


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Oh man, I _love_ The Room! My friend even has a Tommy Wiseau bobblehead. Troll 2 is more fun, I think, but who doesn't like throwing a football in a tux from 5 feet away?


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Mr_Chicken said:


> Oh man, I _love_ The Room! My friend even has a Tommy Wiseau bobblehead. Troll 2 is more fun, I think, but who doesn't like throwing a football in a tux from 5 feet away?


NICE, you rock man! Tell Pumpkin5 that. I recommended it to her and she's slowly converting. Troll 2 is more fun, agreed. Tuxball, best thing since baseketball. hah


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Okay...my review of _The Room_...This movie was recommended to me by a friend and I have to say when the film started, I was like.....Was he kidding???? Because when the credits roll at the first of the movie it is....drumroll please: Written by Tommy Wiseau, directed by Tommy Wiseau, starring Tommy Wiseau...I was really perplexed.....Was this guy, Tommy Wiseau, really this multi-talented???? (spoiler alert, the answer is no) It was brutal, the acting is pathetic, the storyline contrite, but I got through it and in retrospect...it is kind of hilarious....I am taking it to the coast this weekend and forcing my nieces to watch it. It will be a great movie to make fun of for the rest of our lives....so funny! And just so you know..."I'm Johnny's best friend"....along with everyone else in the film. 
Oh and P.S. bring a football along when you run...it's more fun that way!


----------



## VexFX (Sep 27, 2011)

Unfortunately I've seen it. I'm a fan of bad movies (I love MST3K and B Movies) but "The Room" takes bad to a new level. And Tommy Wiseau is as horrible an actor as he is a director.

The only amusing thing about the movie is that Tommy claims it was tongue-in-cheek dark comedy. I've talked with people who were on the set from day-one, and his intention was serious drama. But he failed so bad that he tried to convince people he failed at drama in an attempt at humor. 

"The Room" is the goatse of movies. It's so bad that after you see it, you feel the need to subject others to the atrocity.

On that note, who here has seen "Manos: The Hands of Fate" ?


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

VexFX said:


> (I love MST3K and B Movies)


MST3k - 2 thumbs up.



VexFX said:


> The only amusing thing about the movie is that Tommy claims it was tongue-in-cheek dark comedy. I've talked with people who were on the set from day-one, and his intention was serious drama. But he failed so bad that he tried to convince people he failed at drama in an attempt at humor.


Can you confirm the $7 million dollar budget? I would love the inside scoop from set crew and actors other than what I've read. I heard the guy who played Peter (the shrink) walked out on filming and was replaced by the "I feel like I'm sitting on an atomic bomb waiting to go off" guy. Someone also said that Wiseau cut out A LOT of material - I assume by a lot they mean hours.

However, the guy DID ride the wave out nicely and had stayed in good spirits during and after the monumental directional swing of the movie. I guess it's proof that "having hope" is real.



VexFX said:


> On that note, who here has seen "Manos: The Hands of Fate" ?


Nope, but I'll look it up.


----------

